# Slippy



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Have an amazing birthday


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh no!!! How dang old is he anyway? He's gonna get* grumpier*

Happy Birthday!

AJ


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How old is he? I heard he was present during the civil war.

I hope you have a good day. What's the plan? A nice dinner with the Mrs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks to all!

No plans other than to bash some muslimes! Another Happy Day!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Big Happy Birthday to you Sir! Hope its the best one yet in a long line of mo betta ones yet to come.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday, where's the cake?!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday Skippy


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy wasn't present during the civil war, he was recovering from the war of 1812, I know I was his bartender


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Slippy gets a 2-fer!! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE FUNNIEST SOUTHERNER I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Muslim walked into a coffee-shop with a duck under his arm. The clerk saw this and said, “Hey, what are you doing coming in here with a pig?” The Muslim answered, “This is not a pig; it’s a duck.” The clerk answered back: “I was talking to the duck!”


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Have a good one, and many more.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday Slippy!!! Love reading your posts.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Have a good one Slippy!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy B-day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Slippy!!!
NS


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks again all...
But remember, its not really a Birthday if you're not bashing a muslim! ::rambo::


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

A J said:


> Oh no!!! How dang old is he anyway? He's gonna get* grumpier*
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> AJ


Joy! A grumpier Slippy! Is such a thing possible? 

Slippy- Happy Birthday! Rock on!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday Slippy!!!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Slippy!


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

There goes OPSEC right out the window. I've now narrowed down Slippy by a factor of 365!!!

AJ


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy Birthday Slippy !!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Slippy


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday good buddy!







.....She's been paid till 11:30 pm, then you gotta kick her out or they'll charge any extra time to my credit card!! enjoy


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!! Did you get the custom pike we all pitched in for?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Another Happy B-Day wish Slippy! 

Doc


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Really, who is this slippery chick??


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SLIPPY!! I wish you many more...


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday Slippy!!!!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This touches my heart, thank you all very much on this special day! This day started out just like any other and now, tears in my eyes!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I know! We can buy Slippy an airsoft gun and a one way ticket to NYC!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The wild wimmen seem to like you a lot. What is up with that?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It has been scientifically proven that people who have more birthdays live longer. So HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLIPPY!!! And many more!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Slippy, my Brother.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Time to shut this party down, its a new day and a new Birthday for someone else!
My sincere thanks!!!
Now go bash some muslimes!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Time to shut this party down, its a new day and a new Birthday for someone else!
> My sincere thanks!!!
> No go bash some muslimes!


You Sir, are the definition of a class act! :lol:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

slippy. Happy birthday! I hope you got some cake and a spanking.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Have an amazing birthday


So much for opsec, for this violation you owe slipp a vodka lol


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

shotlady said:


> slippy. Happy birthday! I hope you got some cake and a spanking.


Wheres my spanking???


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Happy Belated birthday, I haven't been on here in a few days.


----------

